# wanna see my 21 yen classical?



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

this arrived yesterday got it on line last week-end. Cost me 21 yen, so at todays rate thats around 10 cents. Label says hand made in Nagoya, the place that was making excellent acoustics in the 50s and 60s so I took a chance. Grain on the back and sides matches the inside of the guitar and it`s easy to see the top is solid wood. Plays great though it doesn`t have the bass response of my Yamaha Dynamics but is still really nice. My wife can`t read the signature on the label...kinds like a doctors signature on a prescription back home I guess...and theres no year, but the finish has sunk into the wood and it looks a lot like my other old acoustics, doubt it`s from the 60s but could be...without a name it`s hard to get more info on line over here...I`ll have to ask my older students if they can read the name.
So...here she is...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

it`s the one on the right...the one on the left is a 1979 Koga and cost me 100 yen last week...thats about 80 cents...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

thats just plain sick...you could buy 15 guitars for the price of a Big Mac at Mcdonalds...


And here we are spending hundreds...even thousands of dollars on guitars over here...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll double your purchase price AND pay the shipping. How can you refuse that offer?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

an 10 cents guitar... what a deal... Let's look in my pocket right now for my left money... How many guitar can I buy ?

Wow seriously, for that price that is a good deal. How does she sound ? Maybe you'll just have to buy new guitar string and you have an playable instrument for a ridiculous price. If you continue buying guitars that price, you'll have a big familly very soon...

Good catch buddy !!!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I gotta' move my ass to Japan! Hah, sweet deal.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, what amazing deals!
Have you come across any of those single p90 SGs that Gibson sold over there? They were interesting colours like yellow, pale blue etc. 
Looks like you're in guitar junkie heaven!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the rate today was 120 yen to a Canadian dollar...so together they cost me a buck. Been playing the mystery guitar today and it plays great...deosn`t have the wide flat neck today`s classicals have, more like the old Yamaha Dynamic necks, rounder and chunky, still wider than a steel string acoustic at the nut though, which suits me `cause I don`t use picks just fingers. The guitar sounds nice, doesn`t have the bass of the Dynamics but it`s just a different tone than those, neck is real nice size.
Always keep a small supply of strings around...though I ran out on these two so gonna have to buy more, and already have quite the guitar family already because I`ve been buying for 11 years. Seriously...the guitars take up more space in the apartment than we do.
And...there are a few of those Gibsons that came in the pastel colors around the city and everybody seems to trying to unload them for about $500.oo CDN. Gibson and their Japanese importer ended their contract this year and I`ve heard Gibson will be selling directly to shops now, used prices on Gibson Les Pauls is lower now than I`ve ever seen them, can get one for around $1000.oo, but I have some very nice Japanese double humbucker guitars so I`m not real interested in Gibson, unless I find one that I can`t refuse. :rockon2:


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay about your price deal... But how much did that cost you for shipping ??? Where did you find this ? on e-bay ?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm assuming $0 since his location says Sendai Japan. 

That means you can get bad ass Edwards LPs and other sweet copies too right? So cool... and those wicked Fender Strats that Yngwie plays... oh my damn.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

shipping was about $15.oo `cause it came from Sapporo, a city on the island north of the one I`m on, Honshu so it took an extra day too. Got it on the web over here.
Yes I do have access to used Duncan/Edwards, got 5, and lucky for me not many folks want them here, used ones hang in shops for a long time...actually, new ones do too, this is a Gibson city...players here seem to prefer spending thousands for an MIA rather than spending a few hundred on used Edwards...but here Edwards are not highly regarded by most locals, seen as starter guitars actually...you know until they can get a loan for a Gibson.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> shipping was about $15.oo `cause it came from Sapporo, a city on the island north of the one I`m on, Honshu so it took an extra day too. Got it on the web over here.
> Yes I do have access to used Duncan/Edwards, got 5, and lucky for me not many folks want them here, used ones hang in shops for a long time...actually, new ones do too, this is a Gibson city...players here seem to prefer spending thousands for an MIA rather than spending a few hundred on used Edwards...but here Edwards are not highly regarded by most locals, seen as starter guitars actually...you know until they can get a loan for a Gibson.


I'm so in love with my CIJ Fender and my lacquer finished Japanese Epiphone SG-61...and those were bargains in my eyes at about 500$ apiece (withouth counting shipping and duty).

Hmm, round trip ticket from Seoul to anywhere in Japan is about 300$....I can probably have 2 guitars as a carry on and check in half a dozen in the two pieces of luggage (large boxes) that I'm allowed. I'm so tempted...but my wife would kill me.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

> wanna see my 21 yen classical?


I hate you 

Sweet deal!


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

yooo wtf. madd cheap, i doubt it cost less than a dollar CAD to make that... materials, labor. etc. haha. ill keep an eye out for stuff like that when im in japan this winter!!!!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

you won`t find those deals in guitar shops in the big cities over here, they know what they`re doing. So you have to look in pawn shops or even antique shops, theres a big chain of pawn type shops called Hard Off and in this city none of the staff are players so they have no idea about the MIJs they have and the MIAs they sell are so overpriced it`s laughable...you have to look there but again, in the big cities prices are different. You have to check Hard Off once or twice a week `cause guitars come and go quickly.
I like buying from on line sellers who have one or two guitars along with lots of other stuff they`re trying to get rid of, you know the guitars that used to belong to their dad or in one case I got a real nice 1960s Yamaha No. 45 classical/acoustic for 8000 yen, seller said it was one their kid learned on and since the child had grown and moved out they were selling off the guitars, they`re worth much more.
As for carrying guitars, every time I go home for a visit I remove the bolt on necks from 2 or 3 guitars and put them in my hard shell suitcase and stuff t-shirts `n things around em, works well. Always leave the guitars in Canada and fill the suitcase with clothes I buy at home.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

That is really cool that you continue to pick up these great guitars at unbelievably cheap prices. What I can't figure out is why the Japanese are paying such big bucks (and driving the market up) for vintage guitars in North America. Looks like they have plenty of good things in their own backyard.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some nice grain on those guitars!
If I'm ever in Japan--I'm going guitar shopping!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> That is really cool that you continue to pick up these great guitars at unbelievably cheap prices. What I can't figure out is why the Japanese are paying such big bucks (and driving the market up) for vintage guitars in North America. Looks like they have plenty of good things in their own backyard.


they are infatuated with anything American here. They wanna buy their stuff, dress like them, watch their movies, listen to their music, eat their food and visit their country...as long as they can do that in groups so they don`t have to speak English, tour guide does everything for em...it`s no thinking traveling...they just don`t want to have to sit next to them on trains `n stuff, I`ve been told thats because they`re afraid the foreigners are gonna talk to them.
Japan has some outstanding makers right now but for some reason, players here prefer MIAs. Interesting to note...Europeans have been sending prices of old MIJs through the roof over the past couple/3 years...some old Tokais, Grecos, FJs or Burnys now sell for 3 times the price they sold for originally, which has led to Japanese guys selling logo decals on the Japanese web to feed the frenzy thats underway...so be careful if youse do buy old MIJs. No shortage of swindlers here either.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice find!
I can't believe the price you scored that for.
It does bring up a question though.
Hows it going to feel putting strings on it that cost 10 times what you paid for the guitar? lol:smile:
E


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> they are infatuated with anything American here. They wanna buy their stuff, dress like them, watch their movies, listen to their music, eat their food and visit their country...


I always get a good laugh when I see pictures of Korean university students wearing baseball caps and Nike sneakers at anti-globalization or anti-American rallies.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

been playing it a few days now and I swear it`s sounding better all the time.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

So, how do those used Tokai and Edwards go for in Japan.


PS. I'm still really digging my Japanese Epiphone SG, by the way. This one is a keeper.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> So, how do those used Tokai and Edwards go for in Japan.
> 
> 
> PS. I'm still really digging my Japanese Epiphone SG, by the way. This one is a keeper.


there are many levels of Tokai so it depends on the model.
For Edwards...can`t speak for all Japan `cause I`ve lived in only one place but if you mean the Edwards that come equiped with Duncans, in this city they are not very popular and used ones hang in shops for a while but I have seen them from $350.oo to $600.oo. Older Edwards that were made prior to 2000, I think it was, when they decided to add Seymours go for less except artist models.


----------

